# Raf manby..lincolnshire



## Mikeymutt (Mar 20, 2017)

Visited this place last spring.on a solo weekend of exploring in Lincolnshire.after finding entry,the floors I first came across were collapsing but luckily on the ground level.the place for the majority is very dark.i only visited the officers mess.i am sure there are other bits but with so much of the site in use.its hard to know what's derelict there without more time..the airfield was constructed in the thirties and officially opened in 1938.it was the first airfield in Lincolnshire to have a paved runway.it hosted several squadrons over the years.it was later used as an RAF college.the airfield finally closed in 1974.the site has been developed a lot and the local council are housed in some buildings..this place reminded me of a mix of raynham and upwood.not as clean as raynham.but not as trashed as upwood


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 20, 2017)

Cool spot, mate  Does have a Raynham vibe to it. Quality mooch for sure!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 20, 2017)

Really like your take buddy decays lovely


----------



## joe roberts (Mar 20, 2017)

Spot on mate
Great place


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you all.it was a great mooch slim.big place and very similar to raynham


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 20, 2017)

Nicely done Mikey, looks much the same as when i went last year


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 20, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> Nicely done Mikey, looks much the same as when i went last year



Cheers mate it prob would be the same.as this was a few months before you went.only just got around to doing the photos lol


----------



## odeon master (Mar 20, 2017)

lovely old building, does anyone know exactly when this large building was last used for anything? as the date of closing 1974 is way too early, seen many electrical fittings from the 1980's possible early 90's on the photos, so was this used for something else before it became derelict? Shame its been let go, but guess its not an easy building for re use.


----------



## druid (Mar 21, 2017)

odeon master said:


> lovely old building, does anyone know exactly when this large building was last used for anything? as the date of closing 1974 is way too early, seen many electrical fittings from the 1980's possible early 90's on the photos, so was this used for something else before it became derelict? Shame its been let go, but guess its not an easy building for re use.



Various uses including fire training (East Lindsey Fire Protection Services are/were based nearby). They sub-let it for use by Lindsey Airsoft up until about four years ago. It stayed in good condition for years as someone lived in part of it (left wing) and that tended to reduce the number of break-ins. One wing was used as an old peoples residence (my memory of the orientation is gone but it would be the right hand one if viewed from the main entrance).

In 2005/6 there were plans approved for conversion to luxury apartments but that plan fell through.

So sad to see the ballroom trashed...only a few years ago it was still in excellent condition.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 21, 2017)

Living the colours and comps there Mikey.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 24, 2017)

Excellent set there Mikey 
Been meaning to look at this place fo a while now


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes I see what you mean about Raynham and Upwood. Fab shots as always. Love that bare plant climbing through the window.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2017)

Cracking job Mikey,Splendid shots.


----------



## j_s7799 (May 4, 2017)

Great photos. What a cool place. I'm going this weekend in hopes there isn't an Upwood-style farmer there to chase us off!


----------



## Ferox (May 13, 2017)

Nice one Mikey, well shot mate. Failed here last August I think it was. Got soaked in a thunder storm aswell


----------

